
Our New Book “Building Secure and Reliable Systems” - GraemeL
https://security.googleblog.com/2020/04/introducing-our-new-book-building.html
======
guiambros
@dang: there's a lot more comments in [1]. Suggest to merge both threads
(although this one is slightly older).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22815453)

